# GASOLINE PUSHER



## azloafer (Sep 15, 2009)

If I were buying a new RV today I would consider the new Rexhall gasoline pusher, but I would like all your opinions.


----------



## LEN (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

Welcome,
First I would not purchase brand new because of the hit $$$ wise in the drive off the lot, there are too many all but new out there at a big discount. Now to your question, Rexhall- great rep and well built. As to gas depends on what you are going to tow, and I believe this is a more entry level than a diesel so will be lighter all the way around. If you are doing the mountains or loooong trips diesel all the way, plus the resale will be much higher on a diesel with 50,000 mile verses a gasser.

LEN


----------



## brodavid (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

agree with Len


----------



## azloafer (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

I am most interested in the gas pusher because the diesel pusher is not in my budget.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

I would worry about cooling on the gas pusher.   Gas engines tend to creat more internal heat than the diesel and air flow might be a problem. If I was going with a pusher it would be diesel.  Maybe hunt in the used models and find one that fits the budget. JMO


----------



## azloafer (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

The last motorhome was used and I had so much trouble that I will never buy used again.  I know that many people do, but not me.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

WHY DO U WANT A GAS PUSHER ANYWAY??? I have a gasser and love it, but as you, if it was in my budget I would have gotten a diesel. But I have heard and read that a diesel pusher needs to be on the road and does not like to sit up for a long time,. So would I but a diesel today, yes not be a new one but one that been well maintained. Best of luck on the one you buy.     :laugh:


----------



## azloafer (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

Everything that I have read, including Motor Home Magazine reviews, claim that you can't hear the engine at all.  One review said that the driver had to look at the tach to see if it was running.  That sounds good to me.  I also like the full twin body slides.  I don't believe any other unit on the road has such large opposing slides.


----------



## Domingo (Sep 15, 2009)

RE: GASOLINE PUSHER

I love my gasser but it took a while.Many problems getting it to worked the way it was supposed to work. I agree for what I need agasser is the way to go. I would hate to spend thousands of dollars to just let it sit for a while. Maybe my next one will be a DISL when I will have more time to go on longer extended trips. I f I had to do it all over again I would have purchased a smaller unit.


----------



## H2H1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

Hey azloafer, I think the full side out are to heavy and the supports want handle them.And in time you will have problems with them. I to was looking at one with a full side on one side, but the saleman told me they are having problems with the designed and the support wasn't strong enough to handle the load. So we decided on 3 side outs and seem to be working out find.,,,,,Domingo I thought that Texans like things biggggg.  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER



> azloafer - 9/15/2009  11:31 AM
> 
> The last motorhome was used and I had so much trouble that I will never buy used again.  I know that many people do, but not me.



I bought brand new a couple of years ago.  Bad news.  Spent more time in the shop than on the road.  (well maybe not that bad but almost).  Anyway, I got rid of the new, at a big loss, and bought used.  Had to put around $1100.00 into the used but that was it.  So please do not think that brand new will not be a problem.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

There are plenty good used units out there.  You just have to check them out.   One that has been serviced and taken care of will have most of the new bugs taken care of.  All will require regular maintaince and care even new ones.  I have a gasser with front engine that we bought used and have had very few problems. The only reason I would buy a diesel is for ride, handling, CCC and power.  No reason the gas engine want last for 100k and better with proper care.  Engine noise has never been a problem for me.  I know rear gasser have been tried before and they had heating problems. No way would I buy a twin full body slide unit but that's JMO.  Think the full slides have improved over the first models.  That's my opinion but only you can decide what you want and it seems as though you have made up your mind.  Good luck and keep us posted .


----------



## DL Rupper (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

I hate to be a naysayer, but most of the posts on RV problems seem to be the Motorhomes.  My 5th wheel is 15 years old and I just got all excited when I recently took it out of storage and found my 15 year old kitchen tap leaking profusely and my internal black tank rinser plugged.  These are minor problems compared to what I've been reading about the Motohomes.  Then when it's time to replace tires.  Well that's a whole nuther story.   JMO :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   I'll just go sniff some more Dodge Diesel smoke and be quite.   :bleh:


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

See I told ya'll.  DL has smelled some diesel fumes and he's back to normal   :laugh:


----------



## azloafer (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

I appreciate all the comments.  The new Rexhall 37 foot has the option of a gas pusher or diesel pusher.  The diesel pusher runs $30,000 more than the gas.  The reviews say that the gas pusher is great, but maybe I should wait until someone buys it and then posts their thoughts.  Time is on my side.  Again, I appreciate the posts.


----------



## Triple E (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

Good move.  Leading edge technology is one thing but bleeding edge is another.  Let the gas pushers prove them shelves first.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

What is the price of the gas pussher compaired to a gas puller.  The only advantage I see would be noise and the dog house.  You would lose some storage under the bed I would think.


----------



## azloafer (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

I attempted to determine the price difference, but found it difficult to compare apples and oranges and come up with a price showing the exact money difference that you wanted.  Each type or model of motorhome has different standard features and options so that makes it hard.  The company (factory direct) runs specials about three times a year and that in itself makes a comparison difficult. It depends on the special at that point in time.   The only SURE difference in price was on the gas pusher compared to the diesel pusher: $30,000 extra for the diesel.  I was able to see a clearer price difference there because they use the same chassis with the full-body slides.  I'm waiting for a post on the gas pusher by an actual owner.  That would really tell the tale. (There is a review in Motorhome magazine)


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

Yes it would be interesting to hear an owner that has one.  I don't put much stock in what Motorhome Mag has to say.  They are going to give their advertiser a good review IMO.  I understand that it's hard to compare prices  between different makes of MHs.  I do think Rexhall makes a good product.  JMO


----------



## azloafer (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

For what it's worth, here is the link to the Motorhome Mag article:  http://www.motorhomemagazine.com/output.cfm?id=2173681


----------



## Domingo (Sep 17, 2009)

RE: GASOLINE PUSHER

I like them big but I have been taking many trips into Arkansas. I still love my big RV.


----------



## Kirk (Sep 18, 2009)

Re: GASOLINE PUSHER

Keep in mind that Motorhome Magazine has never given a really bad review. Interestingly you might also note that each month the featured RV to be reviewed also has at least one full-page advertisement. I wonder if there could possibly be any connection to that and the lack of any substantial negative reviews? If you want a real review, check to see that the RV Consumer Group has to say about them. I am no longer a member, so I have not seen them do a review on it, but I am sure that they have by now. They do not accept money from the RV industry and are as near to unbiased as you will find.
www.rv.org

Rexhal does not build that chassis, they just buy it from Workhorse Chassis Company. There are a few others building on it, but not many because of the long history of attempts to build a successful gas pusher. Back in the 70's, John Deere chassis division put a Ford 460 on a pusher and several companies built motorhomes on them. I can't recall who all did so, but FMC was one of the main ones. There are still a few of those around and the only two that I have seen operating successfully do so by having added some electric fans to the cooling air system and by so doing they now manage to get almost 4mpg.


----------

